# So The Build Begins, I still want your opions.



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Finally got my tank bulkheads this weekend. Sent my visiting sister-in-law home, my back is almost better.
It is time to get down to business. So to start things off here are a few new pictures.

The new tank and light. Just for the record Warhawk the tank is level, it is the camera angle.:-D Though I do need to put a thin shim under the right rear corner to get rid of the rocking.
















The middle picture is the canister filter, 3 five gallon boxs of substrate, 2 - 5 foot clear 1" PVC for inside the tank, and 1 - 1" white pvc pipe for inside the cabinet to plumb all the stuff on top of my mock-up table.

I have the canopy, that will show up last. I want to keep it in the box for its' protection.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks nice. I love to do the DIY plumbing on tanks. I don't like drilling them because I'm always worried I will break them. 

Keep use posted.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Question:*









This is the first time I am using through the bottom bulkheads.

My question is about the best way to install it. 

There are two ways, since the threaded part diameter is just under 1-3/4 inches and the nut is just under 2-1/2 inches. 
If I drill a hole into the base that is 1-3/4inches the bulkhead would pass through the tank and the plywood top the tank sits on, and the nut would screw on clamping the tank to the top. I would of courase apply a small amount of silicone to the threads so as to seal the wood ware it passes through protecting it; this makes it easier to tighten the nut. If I drill a 2-1/2 hole the nut would clamp directly to the bottom of the tank and be recessed into the hole. If I did not get the nut tight enough it would be much harder to tighten once I filled the tank.

So there, please what are your thoughts?



Warhawk said:


> Looks nice. I love to do the DIY plumbing on tanks. I don't like drilling them because I'm always worried I will break them.
> 
> Keep use posted.


The tank came with the holes drilled for 1" bulkheads, I did not drill them. I was asked what size I wanted.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

If I'm following you the threads are just under 1-3/4" so you need drill the hole 1-3/4" so it will fit in side. The bigger the hole the more chance for a leak keep it as small as you can.


I have read that silicone won't stick to some plastics so it might not work. Just make sure you have a nice rubber waster. When you squeeze those flat they will stop any leaks. Looks like the nut side has a washer that should be all you need to keep the tank from leaking. I would put plumbers tape on all the treads because they will leak if you don't.
Shop Blue Hawk 43-ft Plumber's Tape at Lowes.com


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Which way is best?*

If I drill the hole to 1-3/4 the bulkhead threads are long enough to fit through the tank and the stand top. The nut would make contact with the underside of the stand top and sandwich the tank to the top. Thiis would conect the tank phyiscaly to the top. The tank would not be able to be lifted off the stand without first removing the nut.

If I drilled the hole 2-1/2 inches the nut would phyiscaly make contact with just the tank bottom side, and fit cleanly through the top. If no water was in the tank, it could be lifted off the stand with the bulkhead still attached to the tank.

What I need to know do I thighten the nut against just the tank or should I tighten the nut so that the tank and the stand are firmly fasten together?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

So your drilling the hole in the stand not the tank? I misunderstood that sorry.

I would tighten in against the tank only. 

Attaching the stand to the tank shouldn't hurt anything and once you add water you won't be moving the tank anyway. I can see how that would get forgotten if you ever have to breakdown the tank.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*2-1/2 inch is it then.*



Warhawk said:


> So your drilling the hole in the stand not the tank? I misunderstood that sorry.
> 
> I would tighten in against the tank only.
> 
> Attaching the stand to the tank shouldn't hurt anything and once you add water you won't be moving the tank anyway. I can see how that would get forgotten if you ever have to breakdown the tank.



My bad,  should have stated I was drilling the hole in the stand. The silicone was to keep any water from getting into the end grain produced from drilling the holes in the stand top.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Jaybird1 said:


> My bad,  should have stated I was drilling the hole in the stand. The silicone was to keep any water from getting into the end grain produced from drilling the holes in the stand top.



That's one of the draw backs to this type of communication, some times ideas don't come thru so clear where in person it would be easy to see each others face and know we don't understand. 

You shouldn't have much water on the wood. If it was me I would leave the wood grain open so if it did get wet it would be able to air dry. I have read where people paint their wood tool handles and they rot faster because the water can't get out.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Water on wood*



Warhawk said:


> That's one of the draw backs to this type of communication, some times ideas don't come thru so clear where in person it would be easy to see each others face and know we don't understand.
> 
> You shouldn't have much water on the wood. If it was me I would leave the wood grain open so if it did get wet it would be able to air dry. I have read where people paint their wood tool handles and they rot faster because the water can't get out.



I agree about the communication thing. I was only going to use the silicone if I went with the smaller hole idea.

Hey I just notice I finally got my 25 posts. I now can Vote. :BIGgrin:


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Driftwood almost ready*










Here is where I have been soaking my driftwood since 4/12; all the wood except for the one all the way to the right do not float the tall one to the right was leaking back against the side of the tank ; when I finished filling the tank it stood itself up but stayed under the water.

Now I am waiting on Amazon shipping for my 2-5/8" Forstner Bit, I want to make sure there is plenty of clearance around the bulkhead nut. 
* 
*




https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000DD0RB/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Are you changing the water on the drift wood? 

I soak my dirftwood for a at least 3 weeks. First week bleach water and change the water every other day. Week 2 and 3 normal tap water and change water every 3 days. If it is sinking at this point I put it in my tank, i get some water discoloration but not much. If the wood still floats I let it soak longer. I have one piece that has been floating for 5 or 6 weeks still floating some. Might throw that one out.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Warhawk said:


> Are you changing the water on the drift wood?
> 
> I soak my dirftwood for a at least 3 weeks. First week bleach water and change the water every other day. Week 2 and 3 normal tap water and change water every 3 days. If it is sinking at this point I put it in my tank, i get some water discoloration but not much. If the wood still floats I let it soak longer. I have one piece that has been floating for 5 or 6 weeks still floating some. Might throw that one out.



I started soaking on 3/30/15 two days before my tank arrived. First three days I changed the water daily. I did not use any chlorine though. Felt it might change the color of the wood. It has been 24 days now. I'll leave it in till I get the plumbing done.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I put about half a cap full in a 20 gallon tub it didn't change my wood at all. The bleach will kill anything living on the wood so you don't put it in your tank. If you live in a city your tap water will have some chlorine but not enough to kill those little nasty guys. Some people boil the wood to do the same thing but mine are too big for that. 

Most store bough wood has already been cleaned. It's always a good idea to soak the wood to be safe. I collect my own driftwood so I make sure to clean it well.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Well Water here with trace of Hydrogen sulfide*

I'll put about a cup into the tank , about 75 to 100 gallons of water. 

Where I worked we used chlorine as a disinfectant and for odor control.:mrgreen: Bleach is 15% chlorine in water.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Bulkheads Installed*

My AquaticLife T5 HO light fixture's legs have been giving me problems. The Mounting legs mount to a rail. A screw goes through the leg to a shape metal piece shown in the picture.
Turns out the manufacture got the wrong size screws. The one pictured is about 2 mm to short.








You can not slide the leg onto the track and clamp it down. I found this out this afternoon when I called them. Replacements are on the way as I type.:-D








With a little bit of cleaning up the filter overflows, I think it will work fine. If the water drops below the bottom of the tee the water will stop flowing to the pump. The overflow can not siphon out the water. The filters will be hidden behind the large driftwood in the mock-ups with tall plants around them.

I got to ask, with a fix cover on the tank; how close to the bottom of the cover should I fill the tank? 

The top of the elbows will give me 22 inches of water, measuring from the bottom of the top to the top of the elbow; it is 1-3/4 inches.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Picture Update*

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ctures-26322/1-tank-cabinet-plumbed-c-176626/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-pictures-26322/2-left-door-cabinet-c-176634/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...-s-pictures-26322/3-rt-door-cabinet-c-176642/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...pictures-26322/4-rt-cabinet-co2-tk-tk-176650/

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...tures-26322/5-inside-can-filter-co2-c-176658/

Here are some plumbing pictures of my tank. The glue has been curing for over a week now. I am not satisfied with the way wiring looks yet. Guess it is time to clean the inside of the tank, and start adding the substrate.

Had a very windy thunderstorm about a week ago, it tore off the metal roof over the back porch. Replacing it starting on Monday. Driftwood still soaking.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*I found this thread thanks to my API GH/KH test kit.*

I was doing a search for API tap water filters, and to my surprise I got this reply.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-products-reviews/api-tap-water-filter-95837/#post1012950

First, I have to thank AbbeysDad for the post. Then thank Tazman for the information.

Yesterday I finally was able to add a couple of inches of fresh water for the first time to my 150 gallon tank. After finding a few drips and fixing them with O-rings; the only sure way, since tons of teflon tape did not work on the PVC adapter threads. I then let the system run over night. Ph meter reads 8.3.
I still have to fill the CO2 tank to start running the CO2 system.

I did my first water GH/KH test with the test kit. Unless I am doing it wrong or reading the enclosed conversion chart my KH is 17.9 ppm it only took 1 drop to change the color to blue. The GH took 15 drops to change the color to green hense the ppm = >214.8 off the charts.

If I am understanding correctly; if I multiply 15 drops by 17.9 GH ppm this would then give me a reading of 268.5 ppm of GH. Is this correct anyone?
If so this makes sense since I live in a state that is basicly a large Coral Limestone reef mostly covered with sand.:shock:

Tazman I have to ask you, is the only way to best get the GH down without chemicals is to put in a RO/DI system, or I am doing something wrong?

I am looking at getting this TYPHOON III AQUARIUM RODI

I really do not look forward to it taking more then then two days to fill the tank.;-)


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Finally solved.*

No I never left, but.

I had a bit of a problem keeping two of the driftwood pieces fixed in place. They kept rolling over.

















I also needed a couple of caves.
Time to order the plants.


----------



## Super4Ever (Apr 3, 2014)

How did you do that? Looks very cool.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Super4Ever said:


> How did you do that? Looks very cool.



First I found out how to @ the following link. Then I followed thier you tube links to the demonstration.

Aquarium Decoration Ideas: Make Your Own Artificial Coral Reefs

found a link that sold their products that was close by, usually receive my purchase with in two days from this link:


http://www.reynoldsam.com/

I tried to mold the caves to hold the driftwood in place, but I steal had to mechiaclly attach the wood to the caves. The caves were molded over clay using *Free Form® Habitat® Black Epoxy Putty. *then I coated the outside of the caves with a Smooth-cast color match liquid Plastic; before it harden, I had extra substrate that I spread into the plastic resin over the visible areas of the caves so that the cave entrances matched the substrate.


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Lost picture*










Re-post of picture now missing from my post #18 :-?


----------



## Jaybird1 (Feb 9, 2015)

*The plants are in*










I ordered some fiddler crabs & nerite snails


----------

